# .dxr File Editing



## dillill (Jun 26, 2007)

Is there anyway to edit a .dxr file? It tells me it is protected, and I know that I can edit a .dir file, but I don't have it. So, can I edit the .dxr code?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi dillill,

DXR files are Protected Macromedia Director Movie.

File description :


> Movie or animation created with Macromedia Director; similar to a .DIR file, but is saved in a non-editable, or locked format; may be used for distributing Director files to users who do not need to edit the contents of the Director movie.


----------

